# CO asking additional information



## sweiss (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi,

I applied to an 189 visa on August and the case officer sent me an e-mail requesting additional documentation (including PCC and health) on Oct 8.

I will not be able to upload all documents requested within the 28 days deadline, but I wrote an e-mail (more than one actually) explaining all my reasons. The department sent me automated acknowledgements that my e-mails were received, and they say they try to answer in 7 working days, but, so far, I haven't heard anything from the CO.

This is making me worried... I am afraid they just deny the visa. Does anyone know if it's normal they taking that long to answer me?

Thanks,


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Sweiss,
Don't worry mate. Its perfectly normal. DIBP is overburden with applications and they may not get time to reply to each and every email they receive.
But to be safer from your end you need to email them that you are trying to get the information within the 28 days period but it may get delayed.
also you need to provide some proof with that email that you have initiated the process of acquiring the required docs.
like in case of PCC it can be a receipt from the concerned department that they have got your request for PCC. try to substantiate your email with a proof of starting your process and you should be good to go.



sweiss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied to an 189 visa on August and the case officer sent me an e-mail requesting additional documentation (including PCC and health) on Oct 8.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Don't worry. I am on my 28+28'th extension. Make sure you have emailed and attached evidence that you are actively working towards procuring that document. They don't reply to emails unless they want to ask you for more information/ documents. But do call them when you are nearing the 28 days deadline, explain them the situation and the operator will then put a note against your application regarding your call and concerns.


----------



## sweiss (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you for your comments, guys.

KeeDa, do you know where I can find their phone number? I found a number for the Adelaide GSM office (my CO is from that office), but it's a domestic number (13 1881) and I'm calling from overseas...


----------



## sweiss (Mar 21, 2015)

sweiss said:


> Thank you for your comments, guys.
> 
> KeeDa, do you know where I can find their phone number? I found a number for the Adelaide GSM office (my CO is from that office), but it's a domestic number (13 1881) and I'm calling from overseas...


An update: I was able to reach the department calling 13 1881 on Skype. But all I accomplished was waiting in the line for 20 minutes hearing some automated messages until I gave up...


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

sweiss said:


> An update: I was able to reach the department calling 13 1881 on Skype. But all I accomplished was waiting in the line for 20 minutes hearing some automated messages until I gave up...


Telephone 1800 720 656 (Australia) or +61 7 3136 7000 (offshore)

You can try these as well!


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Don't worry. I am on my 28+28'th extension. Make sure you have emailed and attached evidence that you are actively working towards procuring that document. They don't reply to emails unless they want to ask you for more information/ documents. But do call them when you are nearing the 28 days deadline, explain them the situation and the operator will then put a note against your application regarding your call and concerns.



Hi Keeda,
Can you explain your case for additional 28 days extension.

For me CO asked to provide medicals for my wife and spouse in 28 days. My baby passport is getting delayed and i might miss 28 days timeline. So should i send an email to CO asking for extension with proof of delay ?

But should i ask him to provide extension of 28 days or case officer only by default will give an extension of 4 weeks ?

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

gupta.rohit19 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> Can you explain your case for additional 28 days extension.
> 
> For me CO asked to provide medicals for my wife and spouse in 28 days. My baby passport is getting delayed and i might miss 28 days timeline. So should i send an email to CO asking for extension with proof of delay ?
> ...


The COs use some sort of template which has 28 days/4 weeks on it, in reality they may check your file much later. In my case once I submitted additional docs, my file was untouched for almost 2 months.
Spouse medicals can be submitted within 28 days , so go ahead with that.
For kid, drop them a mail with passport application details. If they don't respond in 2 weeks just call them.


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> The COs use some sort of template which has 28 days/4 weeks on it, in reality they may check your file much later. In my case once I submitted additional docs, my file was untouched for almost 2 months.
> Spouse medicals can be submitted within 28 days , so go ahead with that.
> For kid, drop them a mail with passport application details. If they don't respond in 2 weeks just call them.


Thanks for reply, When you mention "If they don't respond in 2 weeks just call them" do you mean general migration helpline ?

I have called the helpline once but Automated Voice Recorder says you can not speak to case officer over the phone. Even the general migration officer ask me to drop an email to case officer for all queries.

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## SydneyShan (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone please tell me GSM Adelaide phone contact no?

VISA lodged - 2nd Sep 2015
CO assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 14th Oct 2015
Documents uploaded - 16th Oct 2015
No response so far


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gupta.rohit19 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> Can you explain your case for additional 28 days extension.
> 
> For me CO asked to provide medicals for my wife and spouse in 28 days. My baby passport is getting delayed and i might miss 28 days timeline. So should i send an email to CO asking for extension with proof of delay ?
> ...


Reply to the email and provide a tentative date by when you would be able to undertake the medical tests. Upload a snapshot of the email as a pdf under "Health Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain"



rameshkd said:


> The COs use some sort of template which has 28 days/4 weeks on it, in reality they may check your file much later. In my case once I submitted additional docs, my file was untouched for almost 2 months.
> Spouse medicals can be submitted within 28 days , so go ahead with that.
> For kid, drop them a mail with passport application details. If they don't respond in 2 weeks just call them.


It seems they are getting back to 28 days processing times. There were 3 grants the day before- two of them were exactly on 28th day after RC and the third one was on 30th day. There (so far) is one grant today which happened exactly on the 90th day from visa lodge and 27th day since RC.


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Reply to the email and provide a tentative date by when you would be able to undertake the medical tests. Upload a snapshot of the email as a pdf under "Health Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain"


Thanks KeeDa, I will do that.

One more thought, Do you think its possible to get Hap Id from Case officer/General Immigration Officer before getting her passport ? In that case i can actually plan the medical for baby and update passport details later.

But seems like passport details are mentioned in Medical reference letter and they will not provide till i upload passport details of baby in immi account ( Can not use My Health Declaration as its only to use before visa lodge)

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gupta.rohit19 said:


> Thanks KeeDa, I will do that.
> 
> One more thought, Do you think its possible to get Hap Id from Case officer/General Immigration Officer before getting her passport ? In that case i can actually plan the medical for baby and update passport details later.
> 
> ...


I don't think so. I'm just guessing here. To generate the HAP ID, CO will first have to add the baby's record into the system, which in turn might not be possible without the passport.


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I don't think so. I'm just guessing here. To generate the HAP ID, CO will first have to add the baby's record into the system, which in turn might not be possible without the passport.


Even i guess so. Though Baby Details are added in the system as i have send email to [email protected] with birth certificate only but as passport is missing that might be the reason get health details link to not enabled. 

I still have send one more email for asking Hap Id for baby without passport to skilled.support and hope will get a confirmation on this question by next week tuesday as they take 1 week to respond

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------

